# motobu ha shito ryu karate



## drummingman (Nov 11, 2006)

who all here takes this style of karate? does this style combine hard and soft like goju ryu? i think someone told me it does i just can't remember. what are the things about this style that set it apart from other styles of karate?


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 11, 2006)

*motobuha shito ryu is the style that Shogo Kuniba introduced to the US. There are a few members on MT that are of this style. *
*In general Shito ryu has many similarities with Goju ryu. they share many of the same kata. Shito ryu(depending with faction) has a curriculum of 40-50 kata. The founder of Shito ryu Mabuni Kenwa studied  Naha te with Hiagoanna as did Miyagi Chojun.  The difference is that Mabuni also studied the Shuri te with Itosu. He combined the two styles to make Shito ryu. *
*Mr. Williams on MT is a Motobu ha stylist, he would be able to tell you more about this faction of Shito ryu. Or you could go to the Seishinkai international web site for more information.*


----------



## searcher (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't practice this style, but I will make one comment.   If you want to learn kata then go take up Shito-ryu.   I have always been impressed with the kata knowledge that the karate-ka from Shito-ryu have.


----------



## robertmrivers (Nov 13, 2006)

Just for those who don't know!!

Shito Ryu

"Shi" from HigaSHIonna Kanryo, teacher of Mabuni Kenwa (Shito Ryu Founder) and Miyagi Chojun (Goju Ryu founder). "To" from ITOsu, progenitor of most of the Shuri Te/ Shorin lineages but was also a teacher of Mabuni Kenwa.

Mabuni named the style "Shito Ryu" to pay homage to his teachers. It has kata from all three regions of Okinawa (Shuri, Naha and Tomari). 

"MOTOBU HA" Shito Ryu also has some Motobu karate influences through the Kuniba family thus it was termed such. 

There are plenty of Motobu ha practitoners out there. Finding information on the style is a matter of asking the right question on the right forum.

Best

Rob


Robert M. Rivers
5th Dan, Renshi
Motobu Ha Shito Ryu Seishinkai
Shibucho, Virginia, USA


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 13, 2006)

*You can go to Kunibakai.org for more information about Motobuha Shito ryu. It has information about Kuniba Osensei's son which is the current Soke. *


----------



## drummingman (Nov 15, 2006)

does shito ryu blend the hard with the soft like goju ryu does? im trying to decide between american goju ryu or shito ryu.


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Yes, Shito ryu does blend the hard and soft. Mabuni Kenwa O sensei trained with Itosu (Shuri te) and Hiagoanna (Naha te). Combined to two.*


----------



## drummingman (Nov 16, 2006)

so whats the real difference between goju ryu and shito ryu?


----------



## robertmrivers (Nov 16, 2006)

Drummingman

Goju Ryu is only the Higashiona lineage (Naha Te) with additions made by Miyagi and then whatever is added by the branch you are interested in. If you are affiliating with the IOGKF or another association based in Okinawa it will be close to the original.

Shito Ryu has the Higashionna kata (Naha Te) but also has the Itosu lineage kata (Shuri Te).

Naha Te is noted for its smooth and flowing technique as well as its rooted and heavy stances making for very powerful technique, thus these are the characteristics of Goju Ryu (and Uechi Ryu and Ryuei Ryu). Shuri Te is characterized by quick techniques and higher/ lighter stances. As Shito Ryu is a combination of both, it retains both types of kata. Typically the Naha Te kata are done a little lighter and faster than Goju Ryu and the Shuri Te kata are done with a little more heaviness than many of the Shorin Ryu (Shuri Te) schools. 

Naha, Shuri and Tomari are the three regions of Okinawa. Each had its own way of doing things and slightly different lineages. Before the term karate was used, the term Te was used to describe martial arts in Okinawa. Thus, each region's art was referred to as Naha Te, Shuri Te, and Tomari Te. However, the bunkai (the hidden self defense techniques within the kata) of the kata of all of the styles will have many similarities. Typically, in the old days, the direction one went in their training had a lot to do with their body type. If you were bigger/ heavier and powerful you were recommended to go the Naha Te direction. If you were smaller/ thinner/ quicker then the Shuri Te lineages might be for you. Today, it doesn't really matter...each school will have something for everyone. 

Its hard to answer these questions on a forum...there is too much detail that gets missed. Its much easier in person. Stop by. I don't care if you want to train at our dojo or not. I'll give you very unbiased information on all of the styles you are interested in. My training for nearly 20 years has given me a good perspective of most systems. We can figure out what is best for you. Style. philosphy, location must all be considered when selecting a dojo. It is my responsiblility to do what is best for you...not me. 
Talk to you soon

Rob


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Well from my experience, Shito ryu uses more mobile stances for one. It uses the rooted stances less. But, as previously stated there is too much to go into in the differences for a forum.*
*Both are great styles of karate.*


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 16, 2006)

*If you want information on Shito ryu go to www.shitokai.com  you can watch video's on at least 30 Shito ryu kata, and it has information on just about every aspect of the Shito ryu style. This is *
*Seito Shito ryu karate do, The Shito kai is run by  Mabuni  Kenei son of the founder Mabuni Kenwa O sensei. It is supposed to be closer to the original teachings of the founder than the other factions. With the other factions (Hayashi ha,Motobuha,Kotaka Ha,etc) they have slightly changed the kata in many cases. I know that in Kotaka Ha and Hayashi Ha some of the kata are very different from  the original Seito Shito ryu kata. They are also quite different in the Shukokai faction. I am not saying that the other factions are wrong or anything like that. Just slightly different. That is a natural development of a style. Anyway, sorry about going off subject there a little bit. If you want to know more about Shito ryu karate do then go to that site.*


----------

